# Mountain Electronics



## Woods Walker (Dec 24, 2015)

I just got a 4 mode XM-L2 NW P60 type drop-in from Mountain Electronics for a Solarforce L2M. So I did the aluminum foil wrap thingy and presto it worked. For 17 bucks it's a nice drop-in. Also the L2M is a nice host for the money as well. Tossed the last drop-in, a XP-G R5 into the packing container the XM-L2 came in for a backup. Actually that R5 drop-in had some really good throw. In any case the beam and tint are nice. Very bright and very low as well. I liked all the available options. It's setup to run on 1X18650 not 2XCR123 however will run on 1XCR123 in the lower modes. I wonder if anyone ever tried to do a run time test on 1XCR123? Not sure what the cut-off voltage is? In anycase it's not a bad deal IMHO.

The budget host. Solarforce L2M.





On high.





On moonlight. This mode has a very slight pulse. Somehow I don't think it's visible PWM rather a pulse. Not an issue issue in the woods, more of a white wall hunting thing. 





All other modes which are 2%, 25% and 100% have totally undetectable flickering and no funky sounds. I have purchased much less for more so consider this a bargain.


----------



## jdboy (Dec 24, 2015)

I have 2 of their Neutral drop-ins as well as a Nichia drop-in, MTNElectronics is hard to beat for the price!


----------



## sidecross (Dec 24, 2015)

Both Richard and Lisa at Mountain Electronics are among the best people to deal with. It is my first choice to go to visit even if they do not have what I thought I might want. :thumbsup:


----------



## bladesmith3 (Dec 24, 2015)

I also have several of their drop-ins great products great prices too.


----------



## Strintguy (Dec 25, 2015)

Is Mountain Electronics related to Int'l Outdoor store? I ask only because their respective P60 drop in sales are quite similar?


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 26, 2015)

I have the CUXM/CUXP drop in in Nichia 219B with the OP reflector. Really great setup. I am running it in my original G2 with a 16650 cell. Makes a nice small belt carry package. And yes, for $17 + shipping the price can't be beat.


----------



## G. Scott H. (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm running 3 of their Nichia units in Solarforce hosts right now. Phenomenal stuff for the price, and way better and more consistent than SF's own drop ins.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 26, 2015)

Good thread WW.

I personally haven't bought from them (yet), but have told some diy-ers about them. 

They fill a void radio shack left. 

Folks; Buy your parts from these folks as often as possible.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 3, 2016)

Updated my thread with photos! I hate posting a thread without pics..........


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 15, 2016)

Strintguy said:


> Is Mountain Electronics related to Int'l Outdoor store? I ask only because their respective P60 drop in sales are quite similar?



I believe they just sell some of their products, like a dealer.


----------



## snakebite (Feb 15, 2016)

if only radioshack ever carried any of the items mountain does.
mountain and illumin are on my short list of go to places for parts,batteries,ect.


bykfixer said:


> They fill a void radio shack left.
> 
> Folks; Buy your parts from these folks as often as possible.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Feb 15, 2016)

On a couple of occasions I have emailed Richard for advice on technical issues. He always comes through with clear & concise advise. They have great prices on components, batteries and everything else. I highly recommend them.


----------



## bob4apple (Feb 24, 2016)

It's true, as another happy serial customer, I agree that you can't go wrong there.


----------



## Exeter354 (Feb 24, 2016)

Could agree more...ME is awesome. I have them bookmarked and they are always my first stop!


----------



## Ladd (Feb 24, 2016)

Another happy repeat customer. Lucky to have Richard in the hobby.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 24, 2016)

I am thinking about running it on a 16340 as the L2M can do it for a little monster. Odds are the reduced capacity compared to the 18650 would results in reduced runtime (yea think!) but wondering if the there might be issues. Not sure why there would be but no expert on lithium ions.


----------



## Timothybil (Feb 27, 2016)

As long as it is only one 16340. I believe all of Mountain Electronics drop-ins are single Li-Ion only. Wouldn't want to let the magic blue smoke out of that nice new drop-in, would we.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 8, 2016)

Timothybil said:


> As long as it is only one 16340. I believe all of Mountain Electronics drop-ins are single Li-Ion only. Wouldn't want to let the magic blue smoke out of that nice new drop-in, would we.



Yup just 4.2 volts. I was worried that maybe the light would try to pull too much power from the little 16340 compared to 18650. Probably silly but we don't see any 1000 lumen 16340 flashlights so thought beyond very limited runtime on high there might be a reason for it. I am no expert on electronics. When in comes to flashlights no matter how silly the question someone on CPF probably knows the answer. LOL!


----------



## texas cop (Mar 8, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> Yup just 4.2 volts. I was worried that maybe the light would try to pull too much power from the little 16340 compared to 18650. Probably silly but we don't see any 1000 lumen 16340 flashlights so thought beyond very limited runtime on high there might be a reason for it. I am no expert on electronics. When in comes to flashlights no matter how silly the question someone on CPF probably knows the answer. LOL!



That CUXM dropin maxes out at 4.5 volts so it's single cell only. It does have a 2.7V low voltage cutoff. Since your running it in a mini host try 18350's a bit better the 16340"s and you will get 1000 lumens. Shouldn't need a PCB since the dropin has a cutoff.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 16, 2016)

texas cop said:


> That CUXM dropin maxes out at 4.5 volts so it's single cell only. It does have a 2.7V low voltage cutoff. Since your running it in a mini host try 18350's a bit better the 16340"s and you will get 1000 lumens. Shouldn't need a PCB since the dropin has a cutoff.



I didn't think of 18350's but it makes perfect logic. I did test it running 16340 and looked near the 1000 lumens though only ran it on high for a minute and the human eye isn't a perfect light meter. So I guess the ME running in a L2M using only 1/2 a body is my smallest, brightest flashlight though it's a bit of a lark as an 18650 has so much more storage.


----------



## morsecodelight (Apr 6, 2016)

Yeah I always throw business over to Richard when I can. His battery selection is good too.


----------

